# Problem mit dem Zeichensatz oder so



## nieselfriem (21. Jan 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn ich mein anfrage an meine Datenbank starten möchte kommt von java folgende Fehlermeldung

"java.sql.SQLException: Unknown initial character set index '48' received from se
rver. Initial client character set can be forced via the 'characterEncoding' pro
perty."

Was kann ich da tun um dieses Problem in griff zu kriegen.

Gruß Georg


----------



## Der Programmierer (21. Jan 2007)

erstmal die STelle im Code posten an der der Fehler auftritt!


----------



## TobJ (10. Feb 2007)

hab auch den fehler....


```
import java.sql.*;
import java.io.*;

public class FirstSqlAccess
{
  public static void main( String[] args )
  {
    String treiber=null, DbUrl=null ;

    treiber = "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver" ;
    DbUrl = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/tobj" ;

    try
    {
      Class.forName( treiber ).newInstance();
      
      Connection cn = DriverManager.getConnection( DbUrl, "tobj", "test" );
    }
    catch( Exception ex ) {   System.out.println( ex );   }
  }
}
```


der mysql connector ist im gleichen verzeichnis.... er meckert ja nicht das er den Treiber nicht finden kann
....
es passiert wohl wenn er versucht zu mysql zu connecten ....


mfg TobJ


----------

